# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Zeve, emotional, conversational AI, InBrainz, Barcelona Area, Spain

## Airicist

hellozeve.com
zeve.ai

inbrainz.com

youtube.com/channel/UCW5MfGoQOBChmOIZdL0dATw

linkedin.com/company/inbrainz

Co-founder - Anna Cejudo Mercado

Co-founder - Pau Garcia-Milà

----------


## Airicist

Meet Zeve

Jun 16, 2020




> Zeve is an emotional, conversational AI

----------


## Airicist

"InBrainz to Launch 'Zeve', an Emotional Companion AI"
Zeve, a companion artificial intelligence (AI) designed to reduce stress, loneliness, and boredom during difficult isolation periods and social distancing, announced its public availability as of today.

June 17, 2020

----------

